# I know this is gastritis, but I don't know if it can be healed...



## Eric Patton (Sep 22, 2015)

Hi, all. I'm not quite sure when this started, but IBS has always been an issue with me since childhood. I'm also lactose intolerant so much of it I figured had to do with milk and whatnot. A little background information: I'm female, 5ft, 90lbs as of current. I've had depression for about 10 years, and during those years, there have been many stress factors and times where I just flat out do not eat. It was 2013 when it started getting worse and hurting really bad if I don't eat right.

- During university, I often slept unwell and ate very little due to a low budget. I also had a lot of fat foods with friends and let my stomach burn when it did, since I was used to it.

- At around January 2015, I sought help for *heartburns*, *stomach burns*, *chest pain*,* tight throat*, *tight abdomen* along with *esophageal spasms *and a *dry cough*. I went to the ER thinking it was a heart problem, which wasn't the case. I was given apo-pantoprazole, which I took rather irregularly due to my continuing anxiety and depression.

- Around May 2015, the spasms and chest pain has largely stopped, along with the tight throat and coughing. But new symptoms occurred: *pinching/pulling* feeling in stomach like a *needle*, *gurgling* feeling, stomach *twitching*, uncomfortable *bloating*, hot *burning*, *difficulty breathing when lying down*, *back pain *and occasionally *stabbing pain*. This is all *on the upper left abdomen under the ribcage*, extending to my *back and left belly area*. When I move around, it almost feels like a tickle sometimes. *I'm suspecting ulcers*. Stools are mostly yellowish brown, but soft. I cannot put pressure on my stomach or do much physical activity as it is extremely uncomfortable, and these symptoms get worse when I am hungry or anxious. I've raised the issue of the probability of gastritis with my doctor, who took it without much stress, and I was given a test for H. Pylori. I do not have the results.

It's been 4 months with no improvement.

Even if ulcers do heal, I don't want to continue to inflame my stomach.

I am a little bit scared, quite frankly. I cannot do the things I normally do when the pain starts, not because it's disabling (although it CAN be), but because it puts me in an anxious wreck. As such I find it really hard to do the things I enjoy. I have read that it can progress to much more serious things. I wanted to do an endoscopy at least, though it'll be a few weeks until I see the doctor again, and even then, I don't know if they will let me get the test done. I've been literally living off of rice/butter, whole grain toast, apple sauce, grapes, and bananas ever since August, though I heard broccoli and garlic can kill H. Pylori. I'm actually pretty frantic. I started taking B12 supplements upon knowing that it may be the cause.

IBS is largely under control, although menstrual cycles are very painful.

I'm supposed to be on Cipralex, but I'm scared of taking it lest it worsens symptoms. And I have an irregular sleep cycle, so I have no idea when to take it.


----------



## Eric Patton (Sep 22, 2015)

Wow, considering the theme and size of this group, it doesn't seem to be all that supportive; what with the amount of replies recent topics has had totaling to an cumulative amount of zero.

C'mon guys, give us some feedback. I'm not asking for a diagnosis, but considering health related issues, I'm sure a lot of people would want feedback as soon as possible


----------



## funnigurl13 (Jul 2, 2015)

well I don't have a diagnosis, but I do share a lot of the same symptoms and am also concerned with losing appetite and weight with a small frame. How have things been going for you? Feel free to become a penpal and PM me if you'd like


----------

